# too old??



## toymaker (Aug 7, 2009)

i was looking at an article that was asking the question are you ever to old to to trick-or-treat and i want to know what you guys think :jol:

****edit****

here the Yahoo Answers thread: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090914080115AA8dXDR


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

yeah outta high school too old unless you have a sick kid at home


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beyond 14 is pushing it, IMO. Getting high school age kids showing up as TOTs later in the evening on Halloween has gotten more common. If they're in costume, I let it go, but if they just show up in "civilian" clothers looking for a handout, we often ask "where's the costume?" just to make the point.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I kind of dig the teens in costume because they are having fun just like I am, and they aren't getting into trouble. I had a lot of high school kids last year that were fun. One was tagging along with some girls. He was in full costume and carrying a pet lizard.

The year before some showed up when I went inside, and they cleaned out half my cauldron of candy. Punks! I heard them and said, "you better just be taking one piece." The last kid was kinda freaked. She knew the others had grabbed handfuls.

Other than that incident, I haven't had problems. I am ok with teens, grannies or people ToT with their dawgs. They are in the minority anyway.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Never, as long as you're doing it for the joy of Halloween.


----------



## Darth_Tippy (Oct 2, 2009)

JohnnyL said:


> Never, as long as you're doing it for the joy of Halloween.


I agree. I had a friend whos in his 50's go TOT last year, then he joined me in my haunt. I say if they make the effort to put on a "GOOD" costume, not just a hockey mask. The least I can do is give them a Snikers.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Any effort for a costume is fine by me at any age. If they make some effort then at least they are getting into the spirit of the season. Who is to decide what a "good" costume is? And how do you know this kid isnt really very poor or has wacko bible thumpin parents that believe Halloween is a thing of evil? Maybe a hockey mask is all he could come up given his conditions.


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

Hell. No! Never too old to Trick or Treat. I'm almost 30 and I still go out. Most people say "You're too old," I reply "It's more about showing off my costume than getting candy."

So many people have the internet at their fingertips, yet they refuse to use it for anything substantial... if they did, most would find out trick or treating is not for kids...


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I have never missed a year! I trick-or-treated for what I thought would be me last time at 16, then got pregnant later that night (oops). The following year, I took my daughter trick-or treating!
:googly:geez, that really does sound terrible...


----------



## Atribune (Oct 6, 2008)

Teens get yellow suckers here


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

If you enjoy getting a costume ready then why not. Walking along with youngsters is a geat idea. In fact if there were young kids in the area you could be a walk along for them and free up the parents if they wanted to. I think it helps to maintain the spirit of Halloween.

Note to self: Bring TP for Atribune's house. jk, maybe


----------



## Day of the Dead (Aug 3, 2009)

One is never too old to partake in the Halloween festivities. The more the merrier, especially when one is in the spirit of the holiday.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

If the person shows effort with a costume Ill give em candy. I don't belive that others should be restricted by their age. If they show effort I feel they should be rewarded for it.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

As long as you have a good costume Don't you ever show up at my house as a nerd....or youll be the next lawn prop!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

If they're in costume I'm more generous. I don't want to see older teens (or adults) in no costume.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

jaege said:


> Any effort for a costume is fine by me at any age. If they make some effort then at least they are getting into the spirit of the season. Who is to decide what a "good" costume is? And how do you know this kid isnt really very poor or has wacko bible thumpin parents that believe Halloween is a thing of evil? Maybe a hockey mask is all he could come up given his conditions.


I agree. I grew up in a poor area and I was lucky one year to get a plastic mask. Just think how terrible I would have felt if people gave me crap just because I wasn't dressed good enough. I remember one lady making a big deal about how great my costume was. She understood what was going on, and I thank her for it.


----------



## SeaHoCaptain (Sep 20, 2009)

All are welcome here...

David


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

> Originally Posted by jaege...
> Any effort for a costume is fine by me at any age. If they make some effort then at least they are getting into the spirit of the season. Who is to decide what a "good" costume is? And how do you know this kid isnt really very poor or has wacko bible thumpin parents that believe Halloween is a thing of evil? Maybe a hockey mask is all he could come up given his conditions.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
One year we had just gotten transferred to another state and were living in a hotel room with our 4 kids the week of halloween. I had no way to buy anything. I found some brown grocery bags and a marker and turned my kids into a TV, a Nintendo, a Gameboy and a radio in about 20 min. They got rave reviews and felt a lot better about having to wear bags to ToT in.

I agree, if the effort is made, I will reward. Those teens may grow up to be our future haunters. Some of our teens have shown up in some pretty elaborate costumes. Most of them really try hard. A lot of our parents dress up too. I love it. I would probably think it was kind of creepy if a 35 year old person showed up in costume and held out a bag for candy. But most of them around here just go around looking for yards like ours to walk thru for fun.


----------



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

I think it would be pretty hypocritical to say a teen is "too old" for Halloween when, at 36, I setup a big display and wear a costume for the holiday.

That said, they'd better have a costume on when trying to get candy - none of this "I'm dressed as a teenager" garbage.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

All are welcomed at my homestead! I've noticed in the past years that I have about half little TOTs and half teen TOTs and when the teens have a costume on, I rave over them. When they see me in costume, they know I understand where they're coming from and know I would never say to them "Aren't you a little to old to be TOTing?" Some teens come up to my door and even though they're are in costume, some seem very shy when they say "Trick or Treat". I give them the candy and glow bracelets and talk to them and tell them they look great. I like to encourage that kind of carrying on. It's fun - you get to hang out with your friends, get candy, get some exercise, and enjoy the day. What can be so wrong about that at any age?


----------



## SapphyreMoon (Oct 8, 2009)

I always give a treat to anyone, young or old who even shows the smallest of efforts. If they did nothing and still expect a treat, I give them the yellow suckers or raisins. (My kids love raisins but apparently it's a sucky halloween treat, lol)


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

What's up with the yellow suckers?


----------



## DaGhoulies (Oct 11, 2009)

I say your never too old to trick or treat. One thing about halloween is it can be enjoyed bt anyone. Young or old, rich or poor, single or married. I hve lost many fsamily members so Christmas isnt what it used to be. All I have to enjoy is halloween, as far as hollidays go. I will give candy to anyone that asks.


----------



## HappyCthulhu (Nov 7, 2007)

Anyone that shows up in costume...gets candy.
I don't care how old they are.

The one's that don't get anything are the ones that put no effort into it at all.
Had a teenager show up with just some vampire teeth and a plastic bag...he got one dumdum sucker.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't think you're ever too old. I always get some adults dress up and trick or treat right alongside of their children. If I wasn't handing out candy, I'd go myself.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Have you ever had an ADULT come to your door with a pillow case for candy - without a child and no costume? It happened to me 2 years ago. I was shocked.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Hauntiholik said:


> Have you ever had an ADULT come to your door with a pillow case for candy - without a child and no costume? It happened to me 2 years ago. I was shocked.


Thanks alot Haunti....I guess splitting the candy this year is not going to happen


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The Creepster said:


> Thanks alot Haunti....I guess splitting the candy this year is not going to happen


I'm impressed! You looked like a really bitter woman. Nice mask.
LMAO!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Hauntiholik said:


> Have you ever had an ADULT come to your door with a pillow case for candy - without a child and no costume? It happened to me 2 years ago. I was shocked.


That is just strange....mental illness?:googly:


----------

